# AMBUSH!



## Summit (Mar 5, 2005)

We backed the ambulance up in front of the town house and got out. We walked up to the door which was ajar, the lights were out and we could hear a young child whining. My partner and I exchanged puzzled looks and stepped in. It was pitch black and we couldn't see a thing. Before we could say a thing, high pitch screaming came from every direction and we were pounded from all sides with small round objects. "HOLY CRAP!" yelled my partner. We were disoriented and being pelted. We hunched down while things wizzed past our heads and we tried to retreat, but it was too late, we were surrounded... the lights came on... we were surrounded... by three middle school girls, a toddler and my partners wife, all of them laughing their heads off as we stood there shocked, empty plastic easter eggs all over the floor at our feet.

We were ambushed! Clearly we ignored the rules of scene safety. We should have called for LEO backup but we were too embarassed. I was then brutalized by the girls while I exchanged heavy easter egg fire until they brought out the heavy weapons: a wet towel for a round of whup the EMT! Despite expert marksmanship with the plastic eggs, the girls were tenacious and violent. I was beaten badly and my hat was taken from me. I had to officially surrender and ask for my hat back with "whipcream sugar and a cherry on top." So, my partner's house is right next to our station in the heart of the district and he stopped by to say hello. My partner got to see his wife and kiddo, we said goodby to the youthgroup and were on our way.

That was our excitement for the night...


----------



## Chimpie (Mar 5, 2005)

At first I was    and then I was  :angry:  but it was a funny story so I'm  :lol:


----------



## Phridae (Mar 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie_@Mar 5 2005, 11:16 PM
> * At first I was    and then I was  :angry:  but it was a funny story so I'm  :lol: *


 Nice use of the smilies.

Great story. Its sad, but I hardly ever think of scene safety. The police are always on scene here. We did have a murder/suicide last month, and that was the only time I thought to stay back until I was told otherwise. (Didn't know it was murder/suicide at first, just a gunshot wound. Shotgun, more like it)  h34r:


----------



## coloradoemt (Mar 6, 2005)

R.I.P   :lol:


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 6, 2005)

Quote: "At first I was    and then I was  :angry:  but it was a funny story so I'm  :lol: "






LMAO..I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## rescuecpt (Mar 6, 2005)

Glad it all turned out ok... but it's a good wakeup call for all of us (especially me, because I'm stupid and adrenaline often overrules my brain)...


----------



## MMiz (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL 

[Moved per poster's request]


----------



## SCEMT-B (Mar 7, 2005)

:lol: Great story! But it does remind us all about scene safety.


----------



## EMTstudent (Mar 8, 2005)

I was very    myself... I for sure thought it was near the end for you    ...until the lights came on.. :unsure: 
But then, I read who your assailants were... and I couldn't help but  :lol:  my butt off...

I hope you enjoyed your easter egg fight... you egg ninja you  h34r:


----------

